# Easy way to ignore multiple ports from portupgrade?



## piercedfreak (Jul 10, 2013)

Is there an easy way to ignore ports from being upgraded? I wish to mark all p5 ports as ignore, so I do not have to recompile my whole ports tree every[]time I use `portupgrade -a`.


----------



## MarcoB (Jul 10, 2013)

You can exclude them in /usr/local/etc/pkgtools.conf.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 10, 2013)

Or you could consider using portmaster ;-)  Then you'd only need a command something like this: `# portmaster -a -x p5-`.

Now, all joking aside (though I am a bit serious) I checked the portupgrade(1) manual page and it looks to me as if portupgrade also supports the -x flag. So just using something like -x p5- should be sufficient I think.

When in doubt just try with the --noexecute or -n flag and you'll see what happens.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 10, 2013)

If you find a large group of ports being recompiled frequently, something is wrong.  Excluding those ports from upgrades is not a solution.  The interdependencies don't work well when that is attempted.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2013)

I think rebuilding everything else will take a lot longer than a couple of Perl modules


----------



## piercedfreak (Jul 10, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> If you find a large group of ports being recompiled frequently, something is wrong.  Excluding those ports from upgrades is not a solution.  The interdependencies don't work well when that is attempted.



It*'*s just the dependencies for SpamAssassin, and it seems when one of the p5 ports is updated, it breaks two or three others down the line.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 10, 2013)

piercedfreak said:
			
		

> Its just the dependencies for Spamassassin, and it seems when one of the p5 ports is updated, it breaks 2-3 others down the line.


Not exactly sure what you mean by this but when a port doesn't compile cleanly then your system has issues which won't be fixed by merely ignoring them. That will only lead up to bigger issues, which are going to haunt you one way or the other.

I have quite a few 'p5' ports installed as well:


```
$ pkg_info -Ix p5- | wc -l
      88
```
But quite frankly never encountered issues where those would cause any problems. As @SirDice already mentioned; compiling these dependencies (when applicable during an upgrade) usually takes but a few moments.


----------



## piercedfreak (Jul 11, 2013)

I*'*ve had it break other installed applications, after upgrading p5 ports in the past. I was just trying to avoid the headaches I have had in the past, with having to recompile all installed ports, to fix a handful of broken dependencies/applications. I do not recall which ones broke, but they were looking for a specific version of a p5 port, and it was not there, because of the upgrade. I did try to just recompile that single p5 port, but it was also broken due to some other port, and so on. If/when it happens again, I will post on the forum, and ask.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 13, 2013)

Greetings,

This wouldn't be in any way related to the change in the way Perl installation has changed, would it. It's mentioned in /usr/ports/UPDATING.

```
20130612:
  AFFECTS: users of  lang/perl* and any port that depends on it
  AUTHOR: az@FreeBSD.org

  lang/perl5.12 has been upgraded from version 5.12.4 to 5.12.5
  lang/perl5.14 has been upgraded from version 5.14.2 to 5.14.4
  lang/perl5.16 has been upgraded from version 5.16.2 to 5.16.3

  The directory structure where Perl is installed has also been modified:
  "major.minor" is now used instead of "major.minor.patchlevel".

  The "perl-after-upgrade" script has been removed.

  Please rebuild all Perl ports and all ports that depend on it:

  # portmaster -r perl
    or
  # portupgrade -rf perl
    or
  # pkg install -fR perl
```
This might explain the p5-*, and perl related things.

Just thought I'd mention it.

Best wishes.

--chris


----------



## piercedfreak (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope, not that I know of, here are the recent problems that occurred after updating some p5 ports.

This is related to Munin. Cron cries with this error now.

```
Magic number checking on storable file failed at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Storable.pm line 398, at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/Munin/Master/Utils.pm line 279
Magic number checking on storable file failed at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Storable.pm line 398, at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/Munin/Master/Utils.pm line 279
```


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 14, 2013)

piercedfreak said:
			
		

> Nope, not that I know of, here are the recent problems that occurred after updating some p5 ports.
> 
> This is related to Munin. Cron cries with this error now.
> 
> ...



Solution: Remove /var/lib/munin/limits.storable file.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 15, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> Not exactly sure what you mean by this but when a port doesn't compile cleanly then your system has issues which won't be fixed by merely ignoring them. That will only lead up to bigger issues, which are going to haunt you one way or the other.



100% agree and fully tested by myself sadly.


----------

